# Fahrschulprüfung Parken Frage



## vkoch1 (17. Oktober 2011)

Hi Leute, hab am Donnerstag meine Fahrschulprüfung... nun mir ist klar das ich die frage auch noch die Tage meinem Fahrlehrer stellen werde aber ich würds trotzdem gerne mal früher wissen wie man richtig rückwärts links einparkt. Also z.B. ein Parkplatz und rechts und links stehen Autos, nicht längs bzw seitlich einparken sondern ganz normal in eine Parklücke rückwärts. Nun aber wohin muss ich schauen wenn ich jetzt links in eine Parklücke einparken will, sprich ich sitz ja auf der Seite und wohin muss ich dann nach Links schauen damit ich weis wann ich einschlagen muss?




Nach rechts rückwärts muss man in das rechte Hinterfenster schauen wenn der rechte Scheinwerfer zu sehen ist vom Auto dann voll nach rechts lenken und langsam reinrollen... aber wie funktioniert das mit nach links fahren? Da kann ich ja schlecht ins linke Seitenfenster schauen wenn ich links sitze... wäre super wenn ihr mir helfen würdet denn hab das irgendwie garnicht geübt mit meinem Fahrlehrer immer rechts und gut ist aber links kann ja vielleicht auch in der Prüfung kommen.

Danke im vorraus


MFG


----------



## LeWhopper (17. Oktober 2011)

Ich denke mal du meinst das: Link

Oder das: Link

Für Google Link: Link

Ich hab mal beides geschrieben da ich nicht genau rauslesen kann was du meinst


----------



## vkoch1 (17. Oktober 2011)

Leider seh ich da nichts ;(

Edit: Nun hats geklappt.

Einparken links rückärts

beim 2. Link

Den Link hab ich auch schonmal gesehen und in meinem Buch ist das gleiche nur stell ich mir die Frage hier bei diesem Satz.
sobald wir die vordere linke Fahrzeugecke des
Fahrzeugs sehen, hinter welcher wir einparken
wollen (Bild B, siehe rechts),

Wo sollen wir die Fahrzeugecke sehen auf den Vordersitzen Links im Fenster wo ich am Lenker sitze oder Links hinten im Fenster also direkt hinter mir? Weil beim Rechts einparken muss ich ja auch ins hintere schauen.


----------



## spectrumizer (17. Oktober 2011)

Ich hab vor meiner Führerscheinprüfung nochmal 'ne einfache Fahrstunde genommen, wo wir 40min lang nur einparken geübt haben.

Aber rückwärts links einparken haben wir NIE gemacht, nicht in den ganzen Fahrstunden und auch nicht während der speziellen Parkstunde. Ich denke auch, wenn sowas in 'ner Prüfung drankommen könnte, würden die Fahrlehrer das auch üben, bzw. auch in der Theorie besprechen. Aber selbst da haben wir immer nur rückwärts rechts einparken besprochen. Und in meiner praktischen Zeit hab ich das auch noch nie gebraucht.

Da bei uns das Rechtsfahrgebot gilt, wird der Prüfer das von dir nicht sehen wollen und auch in deiner praktischen Zeit wirst du wohl kaum damit konfrontiert werden. Sowas machst du im Ausnahmefall in Einbahnstraßen oder auf Parkplätzen. Aber selbst da gilt die StVo und damit das Rechtsfahrgebot.


----------



## LeWhopper (17. Oktober 2011)

vkoch1 schrieb:


> Leider seh ich da nichts ;(



Links überprüft. Bei mir funzen die.

Ich füge mal die originalen Links da drunter ein. Dann kannst du Sie so rauskopieren und einfügen.


----------



## vkoch1 (17. Oktober 2011)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Ich hab vor meiner Führerscheinprüfung nochmal 'ne einfache Fahrstunde genommen, wo wir 40min lang nur einparken geübt haben.
> 
> Aber rückwärts links einparken haben wir NIE gemacht, nicht in den ganzen Fahrstunden und auch nicht während der speziellen Parkstunde. Ich denke auch, wenn sowas in 'ner Prüfung drankommen könnte, würden die Fahrlehrer das auch üben, bzw. auch in der Theorie besprechen. Aber selbst da haben wir immer nur rückwärts rechts einparken besprochen. Und in meiner praktischen Zeit hab ich das auch noch nie gebraucht.
> 
> Da bei uns das Rechtsfahrgebot gilt, wird der Prüfer das von dir nicht sehen wollen und auch in deiner praktischen Zeit wirst du wohl kaum damit konfrontiert werden. Sowas machst du im Ausnahmefall in Einbahnstraßen oder auf Parkplätzen. Aber selbst da gilt die StVo und damit das Rechtsfahrgebot.




Puh das beruhigt mich jetzt..danke! Weil ich fand das komisch das er das mit mir nicht geübt hatte und das vielleicht drankommt. Aber ich denke nun auch wenn wir das nicht gemacht haben dann wird das auch nicht drankommen. Werde ihn zwar am Mittwoch in meinen letzten 2 Fahrstunden fragen aber hoffe mal das es nicht drankommt 

MFG


----------



## LeWhopper (17. Oktober 2011)

vkoch1 schrieb:


> Wo sollen wir die Fahrzeugecke sehen auf den Vordersitzen Links im Fenster wo ich am Lenker sitze oder Links hinten im Fenster also direkt hinter mir? Weil beim Rechts einparken muss ich ja auch ins hintere schauen.



Durch das hintere. Das Fenster gegenüber von dem wo du auch beim rechts Einparken durchschaust. Oder auch das hinter der B-Säule.


----------



## vkoch1 (17. Oktober 2011)

Also dann wohl den Kopf ganz über die Schulter drehen damit ich das Fenster gut im Blick habe?^^


----------



## LeWhopper (17. Oktober 2011)

vkoch1 schrieb:


> Also dann wohl den Kopf ganz über die Schulter drehen damit ich das Fenster gut im Blick habe?^^



Genau. Außerdem den Abstand mit dem Seitenspiegel abgleichen. Aber ich würde mich da nicht bekloppt machen. Bei meiner Führerscheinprüfung bin ich nur rumgefahren und die einzigen Sachen die ich machen musste, waren "Anfahren am Berg mit Handbremse" (freiwillig) und gegen Ende Vorwärts links einparken in eine schräge Parklücke.

PS: Willkommen im Forum


----------



## spectrumizer (17. Oktober 2011)

vkoch1 schrieb:


> Puh das beruhigt mich jetzt..danke! Weil ich fand das komisch das er das mit mir nicht geübt hatte und das vielleicht drankommt. Aber ich denke nun auch wenn wir das nicht gemacht haben dann wird das auch nicht drankommen. Werde ihn zwar am Mittwoch in meinen letzten 2 Fahrstunden fragen aber hoffe mal das es nicht drankommt
> 
> MFG


Ich denke, rückwärts links einparken macht man nur aus Faulheit. Denn wenn man rückwärts links einparken könnte, wird es weiter vorn wohl auch 'ne Möglichkeit geben, um zu wenden und dann rückwärts rechts einzuparken. Wie schon gesagt: Ausnahmen sind Einbahnstraßen, aber da kannste ja dann auch (wenn möglich / nötig) links in die Spur fahren und dann haste wieder die gleiche Situation: Im Hinterfenster rechte Ecke vom rechten Scheinwerfer vom Auto, neben dem du parken willst.

Viel Glück bei deiner Prüfung!


----------



## LeWhopper (17. Oktober 2011)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Ich denke, rückwärts links einparken macht man nur aus Faulheit.



Ich parke lieber Rückwärts als Vorwärts ein xD


----------



## vkoch1 (17. Oktober 2011)

Alles klar Danke nun bin ich wenigstens beruhigt. Danke nochmal.


----------



## LeWhopper (17. Oktober 2011)

vkoch1 schrieb:


> Alles klar Danke nun bin ich wenigstens beruhigt. Danke nochmal.



Kein Problem. Gern geschehen.


----------



## Davatar (18. Oktober 2011)

Mir fällt grad auf Anhieb nicht mal ne Alltagssituation ein, in der man links rückwärts einparken würde.


----------



## Moddock (18. Oktober 2011)

Rückwärts Links einparken wird man nur noch in einer Einbahnstraße finden.


----------



## sympathisant (18. Oktober 2011)

du hast kein auto oder? es gibt parkplätze auf denen man rechts und links parken darf ...


----------



## Davatar (18. Oktober 2011)

Ok ich seh grad ich hab das völlig falsch gelesen ^^ Joa doch links rückwärts kenn ich. Hab zuerst links seitwärts gelesen, obwohl er ja schrieb "nicht seitwärts".


----------



## The Paladin (19. Oktober 2011)

Habe Morgen (also, um genau zu sein in genau 8 Stunden meine Fahrprüfung)

Mein Magen bringt mich um (Angstgefühle habe ich nur im Magen, ist Normal, oder?)

Die Prüfung besteht aus 3 Teilen, da ich ja schon eine gemacht habe die fehlgeschlagen ist.

Die Park-Übungen: Muss genau aufpassen bei rechts-rückwertseinparken. Mehr nicht.
Theorie: Kann ich, wenn ich keinen Blackout bei einer schwierigen Frage kriege wo ich dann einen kompletten BSOD kriege
Fahren: Kann ich, sehr gut wie mein Vater sagt.


Mein Problem? Durch die Nervosität mache ich alle möglichen dummen fehler, ich drifte in Tagträume ab, sehe verschwommen, reagiere spät.

Und ich weigere mich den Rum anzunehmen den man mir immer vor Prüfungen anbietet um die Angst zu überwinden. Bin Nichtalkoholiker.


----------



## Manowar (20. Oktober 2011)

The schrieb:


> Und ich weigere mich den Rum anzunehmen den man mir immer vor Prüfungen anbietet um die Angst zu überwinden.



O_o

Einfach immer locker durch die Hose atmen.
Ich hatte ne Menge Spaß in der Fahrschule und der Fahrleher ist mein Kumpel geworden.
Haben bei der Prüfung einfach ganz normal gelabert und die Prüfung verflog ganz fix :>


----------



## bkeleanor (20. Oktober 2011)

Rückwärts links einparken muss ich immer beim Kollegen zuhause.
ich navigiere dabei immer mit den seitenspiegeln.

musste das allerdings auch nicht an fahrprüfung oder an irgendweiner fahrstunde anwenden.
von dem her ist das bei mir nicht gelernt sonder so wie es für mich eben am besten geht. klappt natürlich besser je mehr du das fahrzeug kennst (von den abmessungen her).


----------



## Feuerkatze (20. Oktober 2011)

The schrieb:


> Und ich weigere mich den Rum anzunehmen den man mir immer vor Prüfungen anbietet um die Angst zu überwinden. Bin Nichtalkoholiker.



würde auch etwas doof kommen mit der alk-fahne zur Führerscheinprüfung anzutreten. 

Ich hoffe es hatt geklappt. 

(hab selbst auch drei Anläufe gebraucht, Motorrad ging dann auf Anhieb)


----------



## Dolgrim (20. Oktober 2011)

Manowår schrieb:


> O_o
> 
> Einfach immer locker durch die Hose atmen.
> Ich hatte ne Menge Spaß in der Fahrschule und der Fahrleher ist mein Kumpel geworden.
> Haben bei der Prüfung einfach ganz normal gelabert und die Prüfung verflog ganz fix :>


Mein Fahrlehrer knallt jetzt eine Bekannte von mir 
27 Jahre liegen zwischen denen und ihr Vater ignoriert Sie seitdem.


----------



## Konov (20. Oktober 2011)

The schrieb:


> Habe Morgen (also, um genau zu sein in genau 8 Stunden meine Fahrprüfung)
> 
> Mein Magen bringt mich um (Angstgefühle habe ich nur im Magen, ist Normal, oder?)
> 
> ...



Hmm das dürfte jetzt zu spät sein, aber als Tipp für die Zukunft: Nimm dir Traubenzucker mit... trink vielleicht vorher nen Kaffee.
Dass du "wach" bist und Energie hast. Einfach mal eben in Tagträume versinken sollte dann nicht mehr so schnell passieren.

Ansonsten viel Glück auf jedenfall wenn du es noch vor dir hast.


----------



## spectrumizer (22. Oktober 2011)

vkoch1 schrieb:


> Alles klar Danke nun bin ich wenigstens beruhigt. Danke nochmal.


Und, bestanden?



The schrieb:


> Habe Morgen (also, um genau zu sein in genau 8 Stunden meine Fahrprüfung)
> 
> Mein Magen bringt mich um (Angstgefühle habe ich nur im Magen, ist Normal, oder?)
> 
> ...


Und, haste bestanden? Alkohol würde ich auch nicht vorm Fahren trinken. Wenn man bedenkt, dass man als Fahranfänger in der Probezeit 0,0% haben muss, kommt das bei der Prüfung dann sicher auch nicht gut ... 

Hab meine Prüfung auch erst beim zweiten Anlauf geschafft. Bei der ersten Prüfung war ich kaum nervös, war sowas von überzeugt davon, dass ich das schaffe. Aber rückwärts einparken hab ich dann doch versemmelt, dabei schlechte Verkehrsbeobachtung gehabt, mußte zig mal korrigieren und der Prüfer war irgendwie immernoch nicht zufrieden, hat mich aber weiterfahren lassen.
Dann aus 'nem Kreisverkehr raus, Prüfzeit war fast schon vorbei und wir sind schonwieder Richtung Prüfstelle gefahren, an 'ne Kreuzung, wo ich rechts abbiegen sollte. Die Ampel war rot, hatte aber so'n Grünpfeil-Schild, hab das so gesehen, dachte mir "Yau, prima, da kannste ja fahren" ... Ich rolle an die Kreuzung ran, gucke links und rechts, ob da kein Fußgänger / Radfahrer ist, war frei, gebe Gas, Fahrlehrer tritt auf die Bremse, es macht "QUÄÄÄCK" (so'n Alarmgeräusch) und die Prüfung war vorbei ... Grund? Rote Ampel mit Grünpfeil-Schild muß man, wie beim STOP-Schild auch, richtig zum stehen kommen und darf dann erst losfahren. Ich hab 'nen "rollenden Stopp" gemacht, was aber verboten ist. Hab dann nochmal gegoogelt und dort nicht korrekt stehen bleiben kostet 70,-€ und 3 Punkte ... Da hab ich mir in den Arsch gebissen, aber sowas von ... 

Dann vor der zweiten Prüfung nochmal 'ne ganze Fahrstunde nur zum Einparken üben genommen und als die Prüfung kam, war ich wirklich nervös. Beim ersten Mal garnicht, aber beim zweiten ... Uff, hatte ich 'nen Respekt davor.  Der Prüfer hat das aber bei mir gemerkt und meinte dann so "Jetzt machen'se mal gaaaanz ruhig und entspannt, dann wird das schon ..." Und das hat mich echt beruhigt, zu merken, dass er irgendwie auf meiner Seite war.
Fahrlehrer und Prüfer kannten sich auch, die haben die ganze Zeit locker flockig gequasselt, wir sind 'ne Runde durch den Ort da spazieren gefahren, verkehrsberuhigter Bereich, Einbahnstraßen, 2x rückwärts einparken (einmal parallel, einmal quer - hat beides gut geklappt), dann weiter rumgefahren, sind dann wieder auf die Straße zur Prüfstelle gekommen und Prüfer wollte auf den Parkplatz da ... Wir sind aber gerade erstmal ~25min gefahren und ich dachte mir schon "Mist, was haste denn jetzt wieder versemmelt, dass der JETZT schon die Prüfung beenden will?!" Karre geparkt und gesichert, Prüfer kramt so in seinen Unterlagen rum, ich hatte Bammel, aber er meinte dann so "Jooooaaaa, war alles prima, gut gefahren, sie haben bestanden!" und ich erstmal das ganze Auto zusammengejubelt und meinen Fahrlehrer umarmt, muahaha.


----------



## The Paladin (22. Oktober 2011)

Es hat nicht geklappt. Hatte 1 schweren Fehler (+ ein paar kleinigkeiten wie der Seitenabstand etc.). Bin viel zu früh auf die Autobahn gefahren, seiner Meinung nach hätte ich den Verkehr damit behindert (Ich bin früh auf die Autbahn drauf, weil KEINER dort war)

Tja, jetzt übe ich weiter bis ich noch mal antreten darf


----------



## fallas (22. Oktober 2011)

Wo wird denn in der Prüfung Autobahn gefahren? oO
Bei uns wurde das vor Jahren abgeschaft, zumal die Prüfung ja eh nur 20-30 Minuten dauert.

Mach dir nichts draus, bin auch beim ersten mal durchgefallen damals. Bei 2. Versuch meinte ein anderer
Prüfer dann, er hätte selten so eine gute Prüfung gehabt


----------



## spectrumizer (22. Oktober 2011)

The schrieb:


> Es hat nicht geklappt. Hatte 1 schweren Fehler (+ ein paar kleinigkeiten wie der Seitenabstand etc.). Bin viel zu früh auf die Autobahn gefahren, seiner Meinung nach hätte ich den Verkehr damit behindert (Ich bin früh auf die Autbahn drauf, weil KEINER dort war)
> 
> Tja, jetzt übe ich weiter bis ich noch mal antreten darf


Uff, das ist wirklich dämlich. Aber nicht von dir, vom Prüfer. Nagut, vielleicht auch von dir, weil in der FS lernste ja: Erst am Ende vom Einfädelungsstreifen rauffahren. 

In der Praxis siehste das sowas von selten, dass die Leute bis an das Ende vom Einfädelungsstreifen fahren und dann erst auf die AB rüber. Die meisten (mir inklusive) fahren drauf, sobald es möglich ist und ich natürlich auch keinen behindere oder gefährde.

Auch diese andere Regelung ist völlig Banane, dass von dir erwartet wird, in der Prüfung auf dem Einfädelungsstreifen am Ende STEHEN ZU BLEIBEN, wenn du nicht draufkommst ...  Macht auch keiner, jeder machts so, wie es gängig ist: Auf dem Standstreifen weiterfahren und rüberwechseln, sobald es möglich ist. Denn wenn du bremst und anhältst, gefährdest du damit den nachfolgenden Verkehr und aus dem Stand in die Autobahn einzufahren, halte ich persönlich, für noch gefährlicher, als auf dem SS 'n paar fuffzig oder hundert Meter weiterzufahren. Nicht jeder hat 'n Auto, was in 3-4 Sekunden von 0 auf 80 / 90 beschleunigt und wenn dann einer von hinten mit seinen 90~110 angerauscht kommt, der freut sich sicherlich ... Aber darüber kann man sich echt streiten, bzw. machen die Leute ja auch, wenn du danach mal googelst.


----------



## LeWhopper (23. Oktober 2011)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Auch diese andere Regelung ist völlig Banane, dass von dir erwartet wird, in der Prüfung auf dem Einfädelungsstreifen am Ende STEHEN ZU BLEIBEN, wenn du nicht draufkommst ...  Macht auch keiner, jeder machts so, wie es gängig ist: Auf dem Standstreifen weiterfahren und rüberwechseln, sobald es möglich ist.



Hmm ok das mache ich nicht^^ Ich schaue immer so das ich genau reinkomme. Ja und wenn ich nicht reinkomme, heißt es stehen bleiben.



spectrumizer schrieb:


> In der Praxis siehste das sowas von selten, dass die Leute bis an das Ende vom Einfädelungsstreifen fahren und dann erst auf die AB rüber. Die meisten (mir inklusive) fahren drauf, sobald es möglich ist und ich natürlich auch keinen behindere oder gefährde.



Mein Fahrlehrer hat mir sogar gesagt das ich wenn ich mind. 80 erreicht habe, sobald wie möglich rüberwechseln soll. Um natürlich einen flüssigen Verkehrsfluss zu ermöglichen. Bringt dir ja nix wenn du am Ende stehen bleiben musst.


----------

